# [Frage] Canopus Raptor



## Gi.Joe (15. November 2002)

Huhu,

da bin ich wieder 

War nicht verschwunden, hab nur immer mitgelesen, nicht gepostet  

Nun zu meiner Frage:

_Was haltet ihr von der ?!_

Hab mich schlau gemacht, Tests gelesen etc.

Weshalb ich darauf gekommen bin, siehe Link: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2068317661 

Bin mir auch im klaren darüber, dass da keine Software dabei ist, aber die hab ich schon   

Mache es ja auch nur als Hobby und nicht als Beruf.


So, dann schreibt mal eure Meinungen  

Gi.Joe


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. November 2002)

Link geht nicht.


----------



## Robert Martinu (15. November 2002)

Der sollte gehen 

(die Karte nichtkennenderweise)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. November 2002)

Danke Daishi alter Hase 

@Joe:

Ich will mal so fragen:
"Was willst du damit machen?" bzw. "Was erhoffst du dir damit?"

Fakt ist:
Das Ding hat nur genau 1. Vorteil:
Du bekommst einen schnelleren DV-Codec - sprich: Das finale Exportieren auf DV geht schneller.

Es gibt anscheinend keinerlei analoge Signalverarbeitung und der Anbieter schreibt Dinge rein, um Laien abzuzocken:

"Mit dieser Karte kann man mühelos "Schrott" ausschneiden, Profi-Übergänge hinzufügen, Originalton leiser machen oder ganz aus, zweite Audiospur hinzufügen und viel mehr"

Das kannst du auch mit einer 30€ FireWire-Karte.

Also sag mal genau an, was du dir erhoffst!


----------



## Gi.Joe (16. November 2002)

Ahoi Bubi...

Erhoffen tue ich mir:

-keine dropedFrames mehr (habe imo nicht mehr soviele aber trotzdem, damit wäre das prob erledigt)
-verkürzung der renderzeit. die karte soll meinen 500er unter die arme greifen -> wachsen mit prozessorleisung
-kontrolle auf tv ohne schleife, da ich ansonsten die kamera immer in anspruch nähme

Codec wäre "positive nebensache".

Das is klar mit der "Beschreibung" der karte, dass sie schwachsinn ist!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (17. November 2002)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es eine Echtzeitkarte ist? Mit voller Premiereunterstützung?


----------



## Gi.Joe (17. November 2002)

Moin,

Keine volle Echtzeitvorschau, nur halt eine hilfe bei der berechnung!

Die Karte wird mit Premiere 6.5 noch ausgeliefertn (ycd ) zwar restposten, aber trotzdem!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. November 2002)

Da würde ich mir für 500 Euro lieber neue PC-Komponenten kaufen.
Für 500 Euro bekommst du schon 1,8GHz + guten MB + 512 Ram


----------



## Gi.Joe (18. November 2002)

Wer hat denn von *500* Euros geredet   

Bei ebay is die letzte neu und ohne software für 110weggegange!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. November 2002)

Uups, da habe ich mich wohl verlesen.


----------



## Gi.Joe (19. November 2002)

Rofl, denke auch   

Bin aber vom Tripp erstma runter, aber immer ein Auge drauf halten


----------



## goela (19. November 2002)

Jetzt muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben - auch wenn's ein bisschen spät ist.
Zwar kenne ich die Canopus DVRaptor nicht im Detail, aber habe schon mal was darüber gelesen, dass zu Beginn des Videoschnitts mit DV-Kameras diese Karte eine recht gute Wahl war!
Heute würde ich in Anbetracht der zur Verfügung stehende Rechnerperformance eine günstige Firewire-Karte vorziehen. Das Geld was man mit einer günstigen Firewire-Karte spart - auch wenn die DVRaptor bei Ebay (130Euro) günstiger bekommt - in einen neuen Rechner investieren.

Du arbeitest ja nicht täglich mit Videoschnitt und ein schnelleren Rechner kannst Du sicherlich besser einsetzen als ein Karte die nur bei speziell einer Sache mehr Performancevorteile bringt!


----------



## Gi.Joe (21. November 2002)

K, verstehe deine Meinung!

hast sicher recht, nur zu beginn dacht ich, "cool, rechner aufrüsten erst nächtes jahr im sommer, alles geht schneller"

naja, nur jezt merk ich wirklich, dass ich einen neuen erchner brauch.

Spare jetzt erstmal, aber termin vom Juni steht weiterhin.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. November 2002)

Wie gesagt, greift die Raptor scheinbar nur beim DV-Export dem Rechner unter die Arme.

Spar lieber - das bischen Geld bekommt man (eventuell durch einen Nebenjob) schnell zusammen.


----------



## Gi.Joe (22. November 2002)

Jo recht haste! 

Werd ich auch so amchen.

Noch ne Frage:

Wie kann ich das GSG Mischpult meines Vaters am PC verwenden ?!?!

Gibts da ne Möglichkeit ?" Oder geht nur LinearSchnittsystem also Analog ?

Wär nämlich zu schade!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. November 2002)

Was ist denn das besondere an einem GSG-Mischpult?

Ob analog oder digital ist völlig egal: Noch bis vor ca 6 Jahren hat man nur analog aufgenommen (Musik, Film usw.) und auch dort gibt es Traumaufnahmen.

Du kannst sicher den AuxOut in den AuxIn der Soundkarte stecken und dann ein wenig damit rumspielen.


----------



## Gi.Joe (23. November 2002)

Äh, ich mente VideoSchnittPult, nicht Audio, ich poste mal Bild.

Lieber Anschlüsse, oder das Pult selber ?!?!


----------



## goela (23. November 2002)

Brauchst Du überhaupt noch das GSG-Mischpult, wenn Du alles am PC machen kannst? Oder was kann das Teil, was Du am PC nicht könntest!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. November 2002)

Du hast eher Nachteile, da du alles in Echtzeit regeln musst und einmal gemacht nicht mehr änderbar ist - mit Premiere kann man mit dem Mischpult prima arbeiten.


----------



## Gi.Joe (25. November 2002)

Rofl, ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei 

ch poste einfach mal n paar Bilder, zu erklärung


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Ich sehe keine Bilder


----------



## goela (25. November 2002)

Ich auch nicht!


----------



## Gi.Joe (27. November 2002)

jaja, kom'n ja noch, muss nurnoch eben was für die schule abtippen.

Heute abend, dann die bilder


----------



## goela (27. November 2002)

Tja, erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen!


----------

